# BMW to Offer Subscription Service for Speed Traps



## darkmann (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds like ESCORT's _ESCORT Live_ database.


----------



## charlesberry (Nov 19, 2009)

Waze.................it's free.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

charlesberry said:


> Waze.................it's free.


WAZE is free to cops too, and they spoof it.


----------

